# Lucas Disowns The Holiday Special



## mojo1701 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted on_ *www.imdb.com*
> 
> Lucas Wants TV 'Star Wars' Film Banned
> 
> Moviemaker George Lucas wants his first Star Wars sequel banned, as he is so disappointed with its quality. The one-off, two-hour-long The Star Wars Holiday Special was originally screened on the CBS network in 1978 and tells the story of Chewbacca's journey home with Hans Solo to celebrate Life Day with his family. During the course of the much-maligned movie, Carrie Fisher's beautiful Leia is seen reducing Hans Solo and Luke Skywalker to tears with a song. A contributor on the Star Wars website comments, "The Holiday Special has always been the red-headed step child of the Star Wars family." While a source at LucasFilm adds, "The Holiday Special was the biggest f***-up ever. The Force was definitely not with Mr. Lucas the day that doozy was born."




Discuss.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 30, 2004)

And people think Lucas is an idiot. Talk about a smart move, eh?


----------



## Krieg (Nov 30, 2004)

He may not be an idiot but he is often very childish. Suck it up George, admit you screwed the pooch on that one and get on with your life.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 30, 2004)

That might be the thing that taught him 'I must control everything personally down to the last detail'. I've never seen it myself but I've heard stories about it, horriffic tales. I should pick up a copy of it at a con, someday.


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 30, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> He may not be an idiot but he is often very childish.



Aren't we all?   

The day I stop being childish is the day I sell my RPG collection to Goodwill.

As for George Lucas, if he wants to consider the Holiday Special as apocryphal -- as Gene Roddenberry placed that label on Shatner-directed _Star Trek V: The Final Frontier_ -- I won't object. But like it or not, it is there, Georgie-boy, so you might as well reap as much profit from it, especially from nostalgic _SW_ fans.

Now, if you would be so kind to hurry up the production of _Star Wars: The Broadway Musical_? Disney's beating you money-wise with their _Lion King_ and _Beauty and the Beast._


----------



## Crothian (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, he's not wrong, it was pretty bad


----------



## DMH (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned how? What is he banning it from? Doesn't he still own it and thus can keep it off the air?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 30, 2004)

And, well, Star Trek 5 was pretty bad.  It's almost comical, imagining Mr. Shatner saying, "Yes, and I, Kirk, will kill God!"

It wasn't terrible from a storytelling perspective, but the whole thing about going to the center of the galaxy was just silly.  It's the geek in me, but I can't help but nitpick that the different series had established that you're not supposed to be able to travel that far.


----------



## Starman (Nov 30, 2004)

What is this Star Wars Holiday Special you all speak of? Are you also the people that spread the horrible rumor about sequels to Highlander?

Starman


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 30, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> What is this Star Wars Holiday Special you all speak of? Are you also the people that spread the horrible rumor about sequels to Highlander?
> 
> Starman



 No, no, this horror was actually real!...and I can only say that because it introduced Boba Fett.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 30, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> What is this Star Wars Holiday Special you all speak of? Are you also the people that spread the horrible rumor about sequels to Highlander?
> 
> Starman




Highlander 5 in the works......


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Highlander 5 in the works......




And that's fine.  Just as long as they agree there was never a Highlander 2.  It's like the Naked Gun sequels.  We can just skip a few numbers here and there.


----------



## billd91 (Nov 30, 2004)

Lucas is such a wuss. He should just suck it up and admit that he was involved in that crappy holiday special (which will still always have a special place in my heart because I was 9 and it was Star Wars on TV. That COUNTS for something. He can just say, "Yes, we made it. It wasn't very good, was it?" say it's not part of the continuity, and then laugh it off.
The man clearly takes himself and the offal he calls art too seriously.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 30, 2004)

I have fond memories of this one. I remember feeling really bad for Chewie's nephew when the Imperial troops tore the stuffing out of his Bantha toy. Don't recall much other than that (Han and Chewie visiting Kashyyk and seeing some shots of the village in the trees and some weird funky disco light show at the end of the movie).

Wish I could find this one on tape. Guess I should check ebay some time...


----------



## Paragon Kobold (Nov 30, 2004)

The cartoon part is sort of cool, if only because of Boba Fett. It is a shame if this part is 
lost because of Lucas being a control freak. 

And anyway, if he is embarrassed by bad movies, how can he admit to Phantom Menace?


----------



## DarkSoldier (Nov 30, 2004)

This piece of "news" has been common knowledge among Star Wars fans since 1980 or earlier.


----------



## Caius (Nov 30, 2004)

DarkSoldier said:
			
		

> This piece of "news" has been common knowledge among Star Wars fans since 1980 or earlier.




yeah seriously for as long as I've been a fan of star wars I've known this piece of lucas news. I guess it's "official" now.

I also though he had a thing about the other "tv movies", like the ewoks adventure?


----------



## Henry (Nov 30, 2004)

I remember the Ewok special, but I've never heard nor seen anything about this.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 30, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I remember the Ewok special, but I've never heard nor seen anything about this.



This site has a good synopsis of it, with pictures. Man, it hurts to just read it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 30, 2004)

I've got a copy of it on tape that I picked up a one of the Fangoria Weekend of Horror conventions about 10 years ago. I even had David Prowse sign it!   

I think I've watched it twice since I bought it. It's pretty damn bad. The only redeeming things about it are the cartoon with Boba Fett, and the footage used between some scenes that has things that were cut from the original Mos Eisley scenes from Star Wars (some scenes of aliens walking in an alley, and some cantena shots). All the rest is pretty awful. Bea Arthur as the cantena owner, singing with the aliens? Check! Art Carney as a smuggler? Check! Chewbacca's dad Itchy, wife Malla, and son Lumpy? Check! And best/worst of all-Jefferson Starship performing a really bad space themed rock song! 

Maybe I'll bring it to GenCon next year, and a bunch of us can watch it. Or maybe not...


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 30, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll bring it to GenCon next year, and a bunch of us can watch it. Or maybe not...




I'm pencilling this in! Don't bail out on me!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 30, 2004)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> I'm pencilling this in! Don't bail out on me!




Well, somebody will need to bring a VCR. I can bring the tape, but that's all I am willing to do in order to corrupt all of you who have never seen it. It's sort of like  The Ring. You watch it, and a little part of you dies from the humiliation (or is it the boredom?)


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 30, 2004)

WTF? I can't believe it.

Sometimes, ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## Goodsport (Nov 30, 2004)

You can read about it here.

And here.

And here.

And here.

And here.





-G


----------



## Villano (Nov 30, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> And, well, Star Trek 5 was pretty bad.  It's almost comical, imagining Mr. Shatner saying, "Yes, and I, Kirk, will kill God!"
> 
> It wasn't terrible from a storytelling perspective, but the whole thing about going to the center of the galaxy was just silly.  It's the geek in me, but I can't help but nitpick that the different series had established that you're not supposed to be able to travel that far.




Star Trek 5.  Greatest.  Movie.  Ever.   

It's so bad, I love it.  I can't help it.  I love Battlefield: Earth, too.  

Although, I'd still argue that, as bad as it is, it's still better than Generations.  

Kirk:  We're inside of a cosmic anomaly which creates a paradise so perfect a man is willing to destroy planets to reach it.  It's so wonderful no one ever wishes to leave.

Picard:  We have to go.

Kirk:  Okay.

I'll take, "What does God need with a starship?" anyday.


----------



## DMH (Nov 30, 2004)

I still have no idea what he is banning it from. From TV? From existance? Or is he just not going to acknowledge it any longer?

Or are they using ban incorrectly?


----------



## Krieg (Nov 30, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> I still have no idea what he is banning it from. From TV? From existance? Or is he just not going to acknowledge it any longer?
> 
> Or are they using ban incorrectly?




After it initially aired Lucas refused to allow it to be broadcast ever again (thus touching on the old news aspect of this story), he has also reportedly tried to find a way to suppress it from being shared via the 'net (which is probably nothing more than a rumor, Lucas surely knows the futility of that).

I do know that in the past Lucas has actually denied that the Christmas Special even existed, which is kind of hard for him to do these days. 

One great thing about the internet is that it keeps alive things like this that otherwise would have been buried. For years I insisted to friends that I remembered seeing Bobba Fett on a cartoon before ESB came out, every single one of them thought I was full of it...or nuts. lol


----------



## devilish (Nov 30, 2004)

My guess would be since there's some plot points about 
Wookies in the next Star Wars movie (at least, it seems so
on the trailer), that Lucas wants to make sure the
holiday special doesn't get thrown into "his canon".

Avoiding early questions of "Where's Itchy, Lumpy and Mala?"

just a guess,
-D


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Nov 30, 2004)

The Star Wars holiday special has the distinction of being the first thing I ever recorded on a VCR.  Back then, they were still ferociously expensive for the consumer, but my Dad had bought one at the university for playing back seminars that had been recorded, etc.  So he brings home this hundred-pound suitcase sized monstrosity and we spend an hour figuring out how to hook it up.  

It also had the distinction of being the first thing I ever taped over.  The next day, as a matter of fact.


----------



## devilish (Dec 1, 2004)

*Synchronicity*

Coincidence!

Over here is a discussion on a holiday animated show -- following
the link, there is the following:





> This cartoon was a breakthrough project for Nelvana. It caught the attention of George Lucas, who was looking for a company to produce a 10-minute animated segment for the Star Wars Holiday Special, which he was producing. He happened to tune in one day when A Cosmic Christmas was on the air. On the basis of this cartoon, Lucas chose Nelvana for the Star Wars Holiday Special (which aired in 1978) and continued to work with the Canadian studio throughout the 1980s.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 2, 2004)

Ah, yes...I was six years old.

When the stormtroopers were ransacking the house I burst into tears and yelled, "Those...those..._ass holes_!" I think my dad was laughing as he consoled me; it was the worst word I could think of at the time.

I prefer to leave it where it belongs...in my memory. No Special Edition is necessary.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 2, 2004)

I remember the four-armed cooking show host! And I didn't remember it being from the SW Holiday Special! 

Well, Lucas can disown it, but he has to disown Dex's mustache as well!


----------



## qstor (Dec 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, he's not wrong, it was pretty bad




Come on! Bea Arthur was in it  It rocks!

jj

I bought a copy on Ebay a few years ago for old times sake. I was 11 or 12 when it came on.

Mike


----------



## velm (Dec 4, 2004)

Like most people, the only thing I remember was them ripping the head off of a toy animal.  It was soooo  long ago.  But going to those links, it looks like it was HORRIBLE to the extreme.  I mean, were the producers on drugs when they thought it up.  
Sorry, George, it is all yours.  But, luckily, it is 26 some years old now, and a few people have NOT heard of it.

(as far as Star Trek goes, C'mon, now, we all know the EVEN ones are the best ones.)


----------



## Orius (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, I don't remember it at all, I was 2 years old when it aired, and I don't remember anything from back then.  Anyway, if this .. whatever... was as bad as all these poeple say it was, I don't blame Lucas for wanting to destroy every copy it it in existance.  If my name was on something that bad, I'd be embarrased too.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 5, 2004)

velm said:
			
		

> (as far as Star Trek goes, C'mon, now, we all know the EVEN ones are the best ones.)



Used to be ... until _Star Trek: NEMESIS_ (the 10th film) was released to the public.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 5, 2004)

For years I did not think I had seen this flick. I would only have been 4 years old.

But I always had a memory of some alien pouring a drink into a hole in the top of his head. Yet, over the years I was never able to track that scene down to any science fiction movie I had ever seen - definatly not Star Wars - and I ultimatly dismissed it as possibly just some cut scene or random I had seen.

Then I review some photos of SWTHS. 

With what's his-face pouring a drink into the top of his head across from Bea Arthur.

Dear God In Heaven - I did watch this flick.

I don't remember Wookies. Maybe my parents turned it off before it got to that point.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Used to be ... until _Star Trek: NEMESIS_ (the 10th film) was released to the public.




True. I'm a TNG-movie fan (I've so far seen all of the films except for V {fully, anyway}), and this was a bit of a disappointment. I think the storyline could've been way better. 



Spoiler



They tried to make Picard's clone the Khan to his Kirk, but it just didn't work. There was no background story. And although I loved the battle, I felt it was too one-sided. I mean, how could a gaggle of lowly Remans get their hands on the biggest monster-ship EVER? And firing/shields while cloaked? I know Chang's in VI fired under cloak, but SHIELDS? And that strong?



But yeah, I saw THS once; I found it online. I don't have it anymore, but other than the Boba Fett thing, I agree with him 100%. I know how it feels...


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 6, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Used to be ... until _Star Trek: NEMESIS_ (the 10th film) was released to the public.



See, I didn't think the TNG movies worked in the count.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 7, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> See, I didn't think the TNG movies worked in the count.




No, it's more like "meh, one out of four's good."


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 7, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> See, I didn't think the TNG movies worked in the count.



Well, I don't know about you but as for me, I considered the 8th _Trek_ film (_Star Trek: FIRST CONTACT_) to be a pretty good _TNG_ film, despite the portrayal of Zephrem Cochrane. I can forgive that, but when it comes to classic icon villains, the Romulans, I can't.

As one previous poster stated, 1 out of 4 ain't bad.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Dec 8, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I've got a copy of it on tape that I picked up a one of the Fangoria Weekend of Horror conventions about 10 years ago. I even had David Prowse sign it!
> 
> I think I've watched it twice since I bought it. It's pretty damn bad. The only redeeming things about it are the cartoon with Boba Fett, and the footage used between some scenes that has things that were cut from the original Mos Eisley scenes from Star Wars (some scenes of aliens walking in an alley, and some cantena shots). All the rest is pretty awful. Bea Arthur as the cantena owner, singing with the aliens? Check! Art Carney as a smuggler? Check! Chewbacca's dad Itchy, wife Malla, and son Lumpy? Check! And best/worst of all-Jefferson Starship performing a really bad space themed rock song!
> 
> Maybe I'll bring it to GenCon next year, and a bunch of us can watch it. Or maybe not...




How much do you want for a copy of it?  I'd love to have a copy of this rediculous thing in my collection!

Edit: NM, I just dropped $12 on ebay for it.


----------



## Orius (Dec 8, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know about you but as for me, I considered the 8th _Trek_ film (_Star Trek: FIRST CONTACT_) to be a pretty good _TNG_ film, despite the portrayal of Zephrem Cochrane. I can forgive that, but when it comes to classic icon villains, the Romulans, I can't.




What was wrong with the portrayal of Zephram Cochran?  I mean look at the situation here.  It's barely 10 years after a global nuclear war that's devastated Earth and left hundreds of millions dead.  That's not counting the people suffering from radiation poisoning, the ensuing nuclear winter, and ther other usual aftermaths of a terrible war.  Likely governments aren't functioning, and poverty, disease, and hunger are rampant.  Look at the courtroom portrayed in "Encounter at Farpoint".  To put it bluntly, life anywhere on Earth probably sucks.  It's not at all shocking that Zephram has a bad attitude and drinks heavily.  I can't say I blame him.  Then the Enterprise crew comes along and hails him as some great visionary hero who benefitted all mankind.  He knows deep down he doesn't live up to that standard; he's working on this warp drive for his own benefit.  There's some good moments though; when he looks back on Earth from space and when the Vulcans land on Earth.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess like LaForge who idolized the so-called "Father of the Warp Engine," and having gone to the school named in his honor, the "Cromwell" version of Cochrane is a disappointing letdown to what was portrayed in a _TOS_ episode (which BTW they do not look alike), not just to LaForge but to _Trek_ fans everywhere. But as I stated before, it's not that too big a deal. His character is hardly re-used much, unlike the entire Romulan species.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 8, 2004)

Back on topic.

At the bottom of this page are links to downloads for the Holiday special.  The Real format download is choppy and grainy but watchable.  The other clips are a little better obviously, but you know you will need to watch the whole thing. 

http://www.nivan.net/index2.html


----------



## Orius (Dec 8, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I guess like LaForge who idolized the so-called "Father of the Warp Engine," and having gone to the school named in his honor, the "Cromwell" version of Cochrane is a disappointing letdown to what was portrayed in a _TOS_ episode (which BTW they do not look alike), not just to LaForge but to _Trek_ fans everywhere.




I didn't find him to be a letdown really.  I mean, he gets Troi drunk, and calls Riker a jerk.  What's not to like?  

But seriously, I stand by my point.  You got all the Enterprise engineers who are idolizing Cochran (and let's admit it, Geordi was laying the ass kissing on a bit thick), but Cochran's got enough decency deep down inside to feel like he doesn't deserve it, even if he hides it.  He hasn't _done_ anything yet to deserve it, and he know damn well he isn't doing this for all mankind no matter Riker or LaForge says.

Cochran as he appears in "Metamorphosis" is a different man.  He's sobered up, he's seen Earth recover from WWIII, and take it first steps into space.  And the whole backstory as it exists now wasn't in place when it was written.  Zephram Cochran was established before WWIII in TOS.


----------



## Orius (Dec 8, 2004)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Back on topic.
> 
> At the bottom of this page are links to downloads for the Holiday special.  The Real format download is choppy and grainy but watchable.  The other clips are a little better obviously, but you know you will need to watch the whole thing. [/URL]




I'm not sure if I want to sit through it from what I've read.  I mean the only thing that might be worth it is the Boba Fett cartoon.


----------



## Scarbonac (Dec 10, 2004)

I got a copy of the Holiday Special on eBay a few years ago, and it is horrible.

God, how I love it; Carrie Fisher looks stoned out of her gourd, Mark Hamill has on _way_ too much mascara and Harrison Ford looks embarrassed as hell. 

Lucas should be forced to watch it, with his head clamped in place and his eyes wedged firmly open, a la Malcom McDowell in _A Clockwork Orange_, until he apologizes for monkeying with the original Trilogy and for making  _Phantom Menace_ & _Attack of the Clones_.


----------



## devilish (Dec 10, 2004)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> Lucas should be forced to watch it, with his head clamped in place and his eyes wedged firmly open, a la Malcom McDowell in _A Clockwork Orange_, until he apologizes for monkeying with the original Trilogy and for making  _Phantom Menace_ & _Attack of the Clones_.




Attached to the reel should be *every* scene with Jar Jar Binks in it -- he apparently
never watched his own edits.


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 10, 2004)

Well if you can download it off the internet (which I'm doing now) its too late to ban it. You might have better luck holding the tide back with a wisk broom.


----------



## Scarbonac (Dec 10, 2004)

devilish said:
			
		

> Attached to the reel should be *every* scene with Jar Jar Binks in it -- he apparently
> never watched his own edits.





I'm pretty sure that the combined elements would cause his head to implode.


----------



## ecliptic (Dec 18, 2004)

The only Star Trek movies I like are Generations and up. The others I just ignore. Kinda like what I do with the original TV show.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 18, 2004)

ecliptic said:
			
		

> The only Star Trek movies I like are Generations and up. The others I just ignore. Kinda like what I do with the original TV show.




I used to do that, too. Then I happened to catch Star Trek IV on TV one time. I thought it was great, so I decided to give the other movies/show a try. I wouldn't say its my favourite, but I can see why its a classic.

I got my cousin started in Star Trek. He doesn't like the originals either, and it's because he thinks its too campy. He's seen the show and the movies before (he loved IV as well), but...


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2004)

ecliptic said:
			
		

> The only Star Trek movies I like are Generations and up. The others I just ignore. Kinda like what I do with the original TV show.



You're missing some good ones, mainly second, fourth, and sixth _Trek_ films.

As for _TOS,_ I don't consider them campy -- except for the third season, where Roddenberry purposely sabotaged it -- but very intellectual, not just the baseline "good vs. evil" plot device.


----------



## Orius (Dec 19, 2004)

ecliptic said:
			
		

> The only Star Trek movies I like are Generations and up. The others I just ignore. Kinda like what I do with the original TV show.




!!!!

Heresy!!


----------



## Orius (Dec 19, 2004)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I used to do that, too. Then I happened to catch Star Trek IV on TV one time. I thought it was great, so I decided to give the other movies/show a try. I wouldn't say its my favourite, but I can see why its a classic.




Eh, Star Trek IV is alright, but it's been nealy 20 years now, and it's starting to look pretty dated with the whole save the whales angle.  Way too 80s.  Now, Star Trek II, III, and VI are all pretty good, though I don't really like VI that much.



> I got my cousin started in Star Trek. He doesn't like the originals either, and it's because he thinks its too campy. He's seen the show and the movies before (he loved IV as well), but...




Ok, when you try to get someone interested in the original Star Trek, you got to start them on the good stuff.   Like "Balance of Terror", "Errand of Mercy", "City on the Edge of Forever", and some of the other really great episodes that have good drama and low cheese.  Maybe "The Trouble with Tribbles", because it's a popular and iconic Trek episode, but it's also silly as hell.  You definitely *don't* want to pull out the episodes like "Spock's Brain" or "The Way to Eden".


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 19, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> Eh, Star Trek IV is alright, but it's been nealy 20 years now, and it's starting to look pretty dated with the whole save the whales angle.  Way too 80s.




See, I was born in 1986, so its kind of a "This was your life" type of thing. But yeah, all true.



> _Now, Star Trek II, III, and VI are all pretty good, though I don't really like VI that much._




I thought VI was good story, but when compared to the other evens, it was on par. Still a good allegory to the Cold War. I still don't see why people badmouth Insurrection.



> _Ok, when you try to get someone interested in the original Star Trek, you got to start them on the good stuff.   Like "Balance of Terror", "Errand of Mercy", "City on the Edge of Forever", and some of the other really great episodes that have good drama and low cheese.  Maybe "The Trouble with Tribbles", because it's a popular and iconic Trek episode, but it's also silly as hell.  You definitely *don't* want to pull out the episodes like "Spock's Brain" or "The Way to Eden"._




I agree. But he HAS seen quite a few episodes, he just didn't see anything special about them. I find them classic-sci-fi, quite different than the other series (which were good as well), but still good in its own right.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> Ok, when you try to get someone interested in the original Star Trek, you got to start them on the good stuff.   Like "Balance of Terror", "Errand of Mercy", "City on the Edge of Forever", and some of the other really great episodes that have good drama and low cheese.  Maybe "The Trouble with Tribbles", because it's a popular and iconic Trek episode, but it's also silly as hell.  You definitely *don't* want to pull out the episodes like "Spock's Brain" or "The Way to Eden".



"Spock's Brain" is one of the episodes that aired in the sabotaged third season, but not all of them were bad. "Let That Be Your Last Battlefield" is one of the good episodes depicting a different spin about racial hatred, which was a prominent topic of the 60's.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 19, 2004)

Every Trek film that is divisible by 2 is good... unless it is also divisible by 5, in which case it blows.

Now, you think the Star Wars Christmas Special was bad, here's one that almost no one remembers - thankfully. "Christmas In The Stars" The Star Wars Christmas Album!. What was it with George trying to tie Star Wars and Christmas together? Maybe it was some kind of weird marketing ploy to sell more toys during that time of year. Anyway, you can read all about it here.

I remember the Star Wars Christmas Special better than I'd like, which is a slightly better than not at all. I was five years old and in love with Star Wars at the time, so I was a little confused at the end of it when I couldn't shake the feeling that it sucked somehow.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Now, you think the Star Wars Christmas Special was bad, here's one that almost no one remembers - thankfully. "Christmas In The Stars" The Star Wars Christmas Album!. What was it with George trying to tie Star Wars and Christmas together?



I don't know. I thought George Lucas is Jewish.




			
				Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Maybe it was some kind of weird marketing ploy to sell more toys during that time of year. Anyway, you can read all about it here.



Well, George is a better businessman when it comes to merchandising. He's smart enough to have secured the trademarks and intellectual properties so that he and not the film studio would be making money off of toys and t-shirts in case the _Star Wars_ film might stink at the box office.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 20, 2004)

By raising a fuss over the special, lucas has increased awareness of it at least tenfold.


----------

